

Deadpool: Five Stupidest Startups of the Summer - ordersup
http://valleywag.com/tech/deadpool/five-stupidest-startups-of-the-summer-292031.php

======
ahsonwardak
Unless it was intentionally stupid, they are trying. I have to disagree with
Doostang.com. I've heard a lot of good things, and the other sites are the
beginnings to good ideas. Usually, 2 or 3 sites have to start in a certain
direction, before another one gets it just right.

For Doostang, LinkedIn is a forerunner to better sites, or it's the successor
to Monster, HotJobs, and the like.

~~~
yubrew
I hear good things about Doostang. They appear to be a good source for
finance/VC/private equity/hedge fund jobs. Not sure where it goes from there
though.

~~~
portLAN
That name is just horrible though. I'm not even going to write what it sounds
like; but more to the point, it's totally non-descriptive unlike LinkedIn,
MySpace, or Facebook, which is counterproductive for a social networking site.

Edit: Of course one of the founders is named Krapivin...

------
palish
At least they're trying things.

~~~
chaostheory
i agree - and I don't think Wishhood is that bad of an idea it's a lot more
useful than most social networks - which are akin to pokemon collecting except
with people (by that I mean that most of the "friends" people have in their
lists mean nothing to them - they haven't even met them in person...)

    
    
     I do think that crap stain err i mean doostang should change its name (then again it's so memorable haha)

